# Canon EOS C300 Mark III coming in late 2019, with possible 8K option [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

> We’re being told that the next iteration of the C300 will be coming in late 2019.
> On an interesting note. We’re told that the EOS C300 Mark III will be launched at 4K but will be able to be upgraded to 8K for an additional cost after purchase. We have no information on how the upgrade would work, or how much it would cost.
> Other features will include 4.4.4 as well as a new electronic image stabilization, but no details were given for the latter.
> Testing for the new Cinema EOS body is already under way.
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## art sanchez (Nov 13, 2018)

I hope it to be Full frame!


----------



## art sanchez (Nov 13, 2018)

Do you have any clue if will it be FF or S35?


----------



## cpreston (Nov 13, 2018)

I would bet my C300 II that it will have a full frame option for the higher resolutions. The industry seems to be moving to larger sensors in order to get higher resolutions without increasing noise. Similar to the C700 and new Arri sensor. 
Personally, I’m hoping to see an RF mount with a full frame sensor.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 13, 2018)

art sanchez said:


> Do you have any clue if will it be FF or S35?


All of their baseline Cinema cameras are Super35. I'd be stunned if the C300III wasnt Super 35mm as the baseline (especially since the C500 and C700 are). But Canon may start making a FF option for all the lines, like they do for the C700.


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Nov 13, 2018)

Yeah, pretty sure the full-frame option will be a sensor replacement like the C700. Canon's full-frame sensors 38.1mm x 20.1mm are going to be necessary to accommodate an 8K sensor without generating unacceptable noise. 

The 4:4:4 sampling and new electronic stabilization are nice to hear about. But I'm also hoping for a much faster frame rate for slow-motion recording sequences. I'm not expecting 4k at 120FPS (although that would be amazing), but I think the C300 III should have 4K at 60FPS & 1080p at 240FPS to remain competitive.


----------



## robotfist (Nov 13, 2018)

8k??? Umm, how about about a regular, middle ground codec that can overcrank without a crop and without looking like total mush!!


----------



## NorskHest (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m not saying canon won’t do this but I’ll believe it when I see it, I can’t imagine them giving this thing a better sensor in terms of pixel count than the c700. The cost will be stupid I imagine


----------



## 3kramd5 (Nov 14, 2018)

NorskHest said:


> I’m not saying canon won’t do this but I’ll believe it when I see it, I can’t imagine them giving this thing a better sensor in terms of pixel count than the c700. The cost will be stupid I imagine


I don’t think many consider pixel count to be the preeminent specification. It could be higher res with lesser specs elsewhere like the 5D versus 1Dx (e.g. frame rate, chroma sampling, datarate, area from which video is recorded, etc).


----------



## jvillain (Nov 14, 2018)

If they putting 8K into these maybe they will loosen up on 4K down in R series.


----------



## miketcool (Nov 14, 2018)

I just care that it has a second card slot.


----------



## transpo1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Josh Leavitt said:


> Yeah, pretty sure the full-frame option will be a sensor replacement like the C700. Canon's full-frame sensors 38.1mm x 20.1mm are going to be necessary to accommodate an 8K sensor without generating unacceptable noise.
> 
> The 4:4:4 sampling and new electronic stabilization are nice to hear about. But I'm also hoping for a much faster frame rate for slow-motion recording sequences. I'm not expecting 4k at 120FPS (although that would be amazing), but I think the C300 III should have 4K at 60FPS & 1080p at 240FPS to remain competitive.



Agreed. 

But the FF sensor upgrade will have a 1.8x crop


----------



## HarryFilm (Nov 14, 2018)

robotfist said:


> 8k??? Umm, how about about a regular, middle ground codec that can overcrank without a crop and without looking like total mush!!



Already done.....!!! DCI 8K video at 8192 x4320 pixels 16-bits per channel 4:4:4 60 fps Interframe AND Intraframe and 120 fps DCI 4k video at 4096 x 2160.....AND...to put it mildly...I TOLD YOU SO !!!!


----------



## Etienne (Nov 14, 2018)

Toss the starving artists a bone for once .... a C100 mk III ?


----------



## Dearl4 (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh sure, update the C300, meanwhile the extremely popular C100 line still hasn't gotten any love in years.


----------



## bgoyette (Nov 14, 2018)

Dearl4 said:


> Oh sure, update the C300, meanwhile the extremely popular C100 line still hasn't gotten any love in years.


 What part of the C200 isn't essentially a mega upgrade to the C100 in almost the same price point?


----------



## 4fun (Nov 27, 2018)

here we go. https://petapixel.com/2018/11/26/sonys-next-full-frame-sensor-to-offer-60mp-and-8k-report/

Canon maybe late again. Beasty Sony FF sensor with ... 8k video on the horizon. 

Soon the whimpering for "8k video's gotta be in every (stills) camera" will start.


----------

